

PyPy3 (Python 3 support) 2.1 beta 1 released - pjenvey
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2013/07/pypy3-21-beta-1.html

======
1st1
This is so great! Thank you guys for all the hard work you're doing.

Couple of questions: does it have support for JITed continuations as python2
pypy branch? How long will it take to add 'yield from' support from 3.3?

~~~
pjenvey
All of the stackless/continuation related features included in Python 2 pypy
should be supported on PyPy3 or it's a bug.

Implementing Python 3.3's yield from in RPython should actually be fairly
easy. One of the PyPy GSoC students may get around to doing it this summer

------
omaranto
Just tried it on a program I had lying around and PyPy3 2.1b1 took about 37
times the time that PyPy 2.0.2 takes to run it. So, yeah, some performance
regressions, but it's still great news that Python 3 support is here!

~~~
nodata
Ouch. I'd submit the program to them to test.

------
binarycrusader
Has the build process for PyPy been simplified any? Is it more thoroughly
documented now?

Attempting to port it to a new platform seemed an exercise in futility. Every
time the build failed and I had to go fix something, I had to start the build
from the beginning again. I gave up after a few days.

Given that the build took a few hours on a high-end Xeon workstation with
plenty of I/O and memory, I remain hesitant to attempt that again.

~~~
fijal
First, please stop spreading FUD. It does not take "a few hours", it takes
~30-40min. That's pretty bad, but not the end of the world.

Second, you don't "just" try to build it - there is an extensive test suite
that should be made to pass before you even try building the thing. We're not
completely crazy, we won't wait "a few hours" before every single change can
be tested.

I know it kind of makes it "boring work" instead of "interesting ranting", but
this is the reality.

~~~
illumen
I can't see an architecture doc, or other docs describing the build toolchain.
Since pypy doesn't use commonly used build tools (or does it?) porting is
going to be harder than something that uses a well know build toolchain like
autotools/cmake/etc for example.

What would a high level porting strategy be? Get it running on CPython first,
run tests..., set up platform specific details in files X,Y,Z, then try and
translate? Perhaps the people who did the ARM port could write a short post on
the strategy they took? What things can you disable to get a minimal pypy
working first?

CPython has a short Porting document of which the style could be mostly copied
and improved on with pypy specific details. [https://github.com/python-
git/python/blob/master/Misc/Portin...](https://github.com/python-
git/python/blob/master/Misc/Porting)

I like the "Bang on it until you get a >>> prompt" :)

~~~
fijal
There is an architecture doc, but definitely there is no porting guide. I
would start with sending a mail to pypy-dev or asking on IRC, but generally
"get the tests running first, all of them" is a good start.

------
Goranek
finally py3. great job!

